# استفسار عن الاكاديمية البحرية



## ابو ارجوان (7 يونيو 2009)

_ممكن حد يعرف رابط موقع الاكاديمية البحرية في الاسكندرية ( ابو قير ) وهل يوجد بها تخصص مساحة واي معلومات عنها..................:16:_


----------



## ابو ارجوان (7 يونيو 2009)

مفيش رد من الاخوة ....................


----------



## ابو ارجوان (8 يونيو 2009)

يا بشمهندسييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ابو ارجوان (9 يونيو 2009)

يييييييينفع كدة ولا رد


----------



## ربيع بشير (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------

